# Non-Ethanol Fuel Destin



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

For those of you with Military ID cards (Active, Retired for sure...don't know about DOD Civ's...Call 850-837-6423 to find out...ask for the Marina) in the Destin area, the Ft. Benning Recreation area (Just west of Joes Bayou) has not only Eth. free gas...but it's decently priced...I paid $3.95 a gal. This is only their second year doing it for non-rec area residents...It's a GREAT deal and those of us who can should support it! :thumbup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: Thanks, that is a good price!!! Ya know, I've never checked what Eglin or Hurbie charges.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll find out and post it...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bens Lake on Eglin, $4.63.  The pumps at FBRA opens at 0815, asked if they got lots o gas for the upcoming snapper season opener, answer was "Yup, they got lots of charters going out too." If I remember right, that's the Stars and Stripes wrapped boat with the trips hung off the back.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Gatlin Gas Station on Beal Pkwy in Ft Walton Beach. $ 4.25 a gal.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Kanaka...Yep...thats the place...new boat and it's NICE...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, as of 0810 this morning, they had NO gas for sale. Guy claimed that there was a load on the way.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

Just called them today to verify as Gatlin is raping me on the price $4.20 for 91 octane (need to run atleast 91 in my engines). Its $3.40 for premium 93 octane E-10 everywehere else.

They have 89 octane ethanol free for $3.51 today. I would need to boost the octane 2 points but I just might do that. Plus its also availble on the water and on the weekends which Gatlin is not!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Just past Navarre in Gulf Breeze next to Camping World on Hwy 98 is Premium ethanol free, I think I paid $3.55 this past Saturday? I guess the average is about $0.35 higher than regular unleaded.

Pure
6156 Gulf Breeze Parkwayhttp://maps.google.com/#
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563-9064http://maps.google.com/#
(850) 515-1000http://maps.google.com/#


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

wackydaddy said:


> Just past Navarre in Gulf Breeze next to Camping World on Hwy 98 is Premium ethanol free, I think I paid $3.55 this past Saturday? I guess the average is about $0.35 higher than regular unleaded.
> 
> Pure
> 6156 Gulf Breeze Parkway
> ...


Thanks for the tip but I live in Fort Walton so that would really be out of the way.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

ucf_motorcycle said:


> Thanks for the tip but I live in Fort Walton so that would really be out of the way.


 
Just in case you head to P'Cola to put out instead of Destin, you spend less money in gas getting to the rigs and such rather than hauling from Destin in the boat...it's always good to know especially if there is a $.50 difference, that's huge when filling a 100 gallon or bigger tank. :thumbup:


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Check out this site. Its pretty informative of non-ethy gas. http://www.pure-gas.org/


----------

